# Meat Thermometer with temp tracking app



## beef wellington (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I have gone through some past posts looking for an answer so I wanted to start a new thread.  I am looking for a Bluetooth or wireless thermometer that would have an app that would track the meat temps as it is smoked.  I am looking to be able to go back and check with the stall happened, etc. Is there any product on the market in the $70 - $80 range? 

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## slugdog (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's one, cost $100:  https://www.wired.com/2010/12/wireless-thermometer-uses-iphone-for-readout/


----------



## soul-q (Jan 11, 2017)

I use one by iDevices and it's been pretty awesome. The only downside is it's bluetooth so the range is spotty thus making me sleep on the couch when I'm smoking. Just google iDevices bluetooth thermometer, they may even have one now that works over wifi. App goes with my iPhone.


----------



## rayman63 (Mar 4, 2017)

This looks pretty decent... http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke


----------



## rayman63 (Mar 4, 2017)

This looks pretty decent... http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke


----------

